# SUPER RESOLUTION!!!



## smoke665 (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow, the latest feature in Ps, is pretty awesome. From the ACR team: Super Resolution I didn't realize it was in the latest update. Just had the opportunity to try it, and the results are amazing. Here is the original raw file.







 
A fairly large file, right?
Now after running the Super Resolution, my file information on the same image was



 Double the resolution, and 10 times the image file size.

But there's more, it does it without a loss of detail, in fact it actually enhances detail in the process. Here's a heavy crop of the original.



And the same detail crop of the super sized image only tighter.




Finally, it's fast......it took 7 seconds to render the super resolution file.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 14, 2021)

I'll have to try this out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Space Face (Mar 15, 2021)

Impressive.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 15, 2021)

@CherylL  One thing I haven't quite figured out is the menu to access the feature is a little wonky.  I haven't tried it yet, but apparently you can also access it from the film strip, which would be easier. Use Raw Details and Super Resolution in Adobe Camera Raw Also didn't mentioned it earlier, but it looks like the Enhance Details has been replaced with Enhance Raw Details.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't subscribe , yet.....but saw this article the other day and seems incredible.
So in my search for a new laptop, I guess I am going to need a WHOLE lot more storage or ram or something. :}


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 16, 2021)

NancyMoranG said:


> I don't subscribe , yet.....but saw this article the other day and seems incredible.
> So in my search for a new laptop, I guess I am going to need a WHOLE lot more storage or ram or something. :}



Well not "every" image needs to be super sized. LOL However I can see some applications where this would be handy. In my example above with the original resolution printing a fine art print at 300 dpi would limit me to about 16x24 maximum image size. Previously increasing the resolution of the image in PS would result in a degradation of details. With the Super Resolution tool i could print a 30x40 at 300 dpi with no loss of detail.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2021)

I was playing around with it in Adobe Bridge -> Camera Raw ... it did show an improvement to the TIF neg/slide scans that I have.
DO NOT try this on very small JPEG's, as they get super pixelized.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 16, 2021)

Being sort of new to the Adobe subscription model, I don't really understand how Adobe Bridge or ACR works these days.  When I used PSE11 it would open pics in ACR and I would adjust then save and go right to PSE.  I stopeed using that when it wouldn't support my Fuji files and switched to Affinity.  Last year I bought a MacBook Pro and started the Adobe subscription, mostly using LRC.  Now that I use LRC, the ACR seems to be built in????? Or am I missing out on a step?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes.
This enhance is not currently in LR ... so I installed Bridge (which is free for everyone) to check it out.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 16, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Now that I use LRC, the ACR seems to be built in????? Or



You are correct when you open an image in LR it's the same as ACR. If you open an image in ACR  you'll find the exact same panels you have in LR. My workflow is to transfer images ftom disk to file in Bridge, because I find it faster to do the first cull and even the first minor edits, then go to LR, then PS. However now that I can access ACR from Bridge, I may reevaluate that.



dxqcanada said:


> DO NOT try this on very small JPEG's, as they get super pixelized.



Interesting. It also will not work the second time on an image.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 16, 2021)

dxqcanada said:


> Yes.
> This enhance is not currently in LR ... so I installed Bridge (which is free for everyone) to check it out.



You can also access it in Ps. Go to filter>camera raw filter. Right click on image, and choose enhance from the drop down


----------



## ntz (Mar 16, 2021)

a stab from behind for sensor manufacturers .. I have 6000x4000 (24MP) sensor, was saving up and waiting for to go at 8256x5504 (45MP on D850) so now it seems like this feature can give me 12Kx8K (96MP) out of the box ? incredible ...


----------



## ntz (Mar 16, 2021)

Hmm,

I did test with GIMP with resizing photos twice same as this plugin and the result is not that bad ... funny I never tried to resize photo to be larger .. here's the result



seems to me that however this feature sounds fancy, it's probably more marketing than real effect ..

regards, dan

edit: testing this kritiksoman/GIMP-ML


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 16, 2021)

ntz said:


> seems to me that however this feature sounds fancy, it's probably more marketing than real effect ..



I know nothing of Gimp or it's abilities and with such a low resolution example I couldn't say one way or the other on a comparison. As to marketing the feature is an upgrade to the service I already receive.


----------



## ntz (Mar 16, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> ntz said:
> 
> 
> > seems to me that however this feature sounds fancy, it's probably more marketing than real effect ..
> ...



would you be please so kind and try out a PS super resolution with attached sample file and share the result ??

thank you so much

ps. I had to zip the tif file ... forum refused .tif as attachment ..


----------



## ronlane (Mar 16, 2021)

dxqcanada said:


> Yes.
> This enhance is not currently in LR ... so I installed Bridge (which is free for everyone) to check it out.





smoke665 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I use LRC, the ACR seems to be built in????? Or
> ...



Correct it is not YET in LR but hold on coming soon to a LR near you.......


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 17, 2021)

ronlane said:


> Correct it is not YET in LR but hold on coming soon to a LR near you.......



Lr just updated yesterday, but I didn't see anything in it. Did you read something about it or just assuming? Of late, Adobe seems to be trying to utilize Bridge more, allowing you to do more faster, becoming an intergal part of the editing workflow.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 17, 2021)

ntz said:


> would you be please so kind and try out a PS super resolution



I haven't tried it with a tiff yet, so not sure if this is normal, but when I tried the Enhance, it doubled the image size, (original 800x800 to 1600x1600) but the option to enhance raw details was grayed out. There is a warning Raw Details, "Applicable only to Bayer and X-Trans raw files". 

Metadata on the file shows it was processed in Raw Therapee. Do you have an unprocessed raw file you'd like to try?


----------



## ntz (Mar 17, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> ntz said:
> 
> 
> > would you be please so kind and try out a PS super resolution
> ...



sure, here is the original RAW file


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Correct it is not YET in LR but hold on coming soon to a LR near you.......
> ...



I "read between the lines" from Terry White's video on this feature. Him and Scott Kelby seem to indicate that it will be coming to LR. (And they are in the know)

As for bridge, I haven't noticed any more emphasis on them using it. Personally I don't see them moving away from the current LR to PS because there are so many "fauxtogs" out there that edit 99% of their images in LR and only go to PS when they have to. I still do the bulk of my editing with LR but I still use PS a good bit to do a better job with cleanup of sensor dust or cloning stamp, healing, dodge and burn.

Adobe Says "Super Resolution" Featuring Coming to Lightroom Soon! - Lightroom Killer Tips


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 17, 2021)

ntz said:


> sure, here is the original RAW file



Okay got it, caffeine hadn't kicked in yet. The original file size on this was 6000 x 4000 @ 27.1 MB. When I ran the Enhancement, the file size changed to 12,000 x 8,000 @ 309.9 MB. Here is a heavy crop of the original.



 
And another crop of the enhanced.




If you download them and compare side by side, there's just a very slight improvement in details, but there's a lot of noise in the original image. Also these are the original raw files with no editing.


----------



## ntz (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you @smoke665 ... I've been testing mentioned gimp-ml (machine learning), now seeing this .. it doesn't look to me like especially big deal .. if I put together that all (including this) it leads me to my previous conclusion about rather marketing feature .. perceptually I can resize (with gimp-ml up to 4x) anything and after applying a sharpening I am getting *same* results as this fancy feature from Adobe .. I don't say it's bad, it's as you said an `upgrade to service' that you already have


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 17, 2021)

@ntz with any AI software the end result depends on the original. AI can't magically produce details where none exist.  Fuzzy lines, chromatic/signal noise, low contrast, will still be there in an enhanced image. I didn't do it on this but Adobe recommends editing the raw file to correct the things I mentioned before you run the Enhance feature. 

There are two camps out there, those determined "NOT TO USE" Adobe and those "WHO DO". After a few years of being in the first camp, I've been firmly in the latter for many years, marketing hype had little to do with it. For me it was a decision based on features, that has worked well, especially since it enhances and speeds up my work flow. There's a big difference in editing one shot or a 100 plus, the ability to tether in studio, file management or all the other features available. For others these issues might not be as important........whatever works!


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 17, 2021)

NancyMoranG said:


> I don't subscribe , yet.....but saw this article the other day and seems incredible.
> So in my search for a new laptop, I guess I am going to need a WHOLE lot more storage or ram or something. :}


This is new to Adobe, but otherwise not new. Lots of other apps have provided similar tools/functions over the years. I wouldn't chose to subscribe or not to Adobe based on this late-to-the-party addon or at least I'd compare it to alternatives first.

This is just another interpolation function that takes an amount of data adequate to fill X area and spreads it out over X+ area filling in the missing data.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 17, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> ntz said:
> 
> 
> > sure, here is the original RAW file
> ...



Here's another one to compare. On1 got their start many years ago when they bought Genuine Fractals which was strictly a re-size tool, so they've been at this for a long time. It's now incorporated into their raw develop software. I put ntz's photo through their tool and only re-sized it. When I compared the result with the Adobe version Smoke posted here I'd give the tip to Adobe. However the ON1 tool comes with pretty sophisticated sharpening built in so I went back and added a light amount of sharpening and got a result comparable to Adobe's. Unfortunately both Adobe and On1 do basic processing to get a photo open and demosaiced so it's really hard to make these kind of comparisons. I'd say it's good for Adobe users to have a new tool in their toolset and it seems very comparable to other such tools already available.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ysarex said:


> However the ON1 tool comes with pretty sophisticated sharpening built in so I went back and added a light amount of sharpening and got a result comparable to Adobe's.



If I drop  Adobe I'd consider ON1, but their monthly subscription is only a couple dollars less per month and doesn't seem to have the same value as Adobe.

Also, I  didn't post an edited version but the Enhance feature does a much better job if you edit first


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 17, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > However the ON1 tool comes with pretty sophisticated sharpening built in so I went back and added a light amount of sharpening and got a result comparable to Adobe's.
> ...


It doesn't. LR is the better overall choice and offers much more. I like On1 as a generally good performer but I don't like the way they implement a lot of their extended features -- resize for example -- by creating raster files. If you use that function they output a PSD file and you have to continue working with that. Adobe creates a linear DNG which is the same thing. Using On1 you can find yourself with a raster anchor tied to your ankle. One of my goals in editing is to stay away from anything raster all the time.

Just wanted to note that this isn't anything especially new -- many more options in addition to On1. What's new is that everything now get's called "AI."



smoke665 said:


> Also, I  didn't post an edited version but the Enhance feature does a much better job if you edit first


Same for On1.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 17, 2021)

Ysarex said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > I don't subscribe , yet.....but saw this article the other day and seems incredible.
> ...



Thx, actually I wasn't making a decision based on this feature. Was joking how much more ram/memory I will need.


----------



## pez (Mar 20, 2021)

Been playing with it a little Seems very similar to Gigapixel AI, which I've been using since it came out. I'll have to see how it handles noise. With Gigapixel, I have to denoise some images before a resize, or else it will "resize" the noise!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 21, 2021)

I never even got the texture slider


----------

